# Iphone - Kamerafotos automatisch in eigenes Album speichern



## robbe (3. November 2019)

Ich war bisher absoluter Android Verfechter und versuche mich grade erstmals an einem Iphone. Bin soweit auch ganz zufrieden und hab mich größtenteils dran gewöhnt. Viele Sache sind besser, manche sind schlechter gelöst als bei Android. Und wiederum manches ist absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, zb. dass man die Tastatur immer umschalten muss, wenn man ein Satzzeichen oder eine Zahl setzen will, extrem nervig beim schnellen schreiben, dass man in Fotos nur sehr gering reinzoomen kann, dass man sich keine Bilddetails anzeigen lassen kann und, das eigentliche Thema dieses Threads, dass alle Bilder in einen Ordner geschmissen werden.
Und das geht mir richtig derbe auf die Nerven. Gibt es denn wirklich keine Möglichkeit, dass die von der Kamera gemachten Fotos automatisch in einem eigenen Ordner abgelegt werden?
Stattdessen landen diese immer im Ordner "Alle Fotos" zusammen mit allen anderen Bildern aus WhatsApp usw. Ich trau mich kaum den Leuten mal auf die Schnelle ein paar selbst geschossene Fotos zu zeigen, weil ich immer Angst haben muss, dass dazwischen irgendein anzügliches Messengerbild ist.
Klar könnt ich ein Album "Kamera" erstellen und Tag für Tag die gemachten Bilder dort rein kopieren, sehe aber ehrlichgesagt nicht ein, für so eine primitive Funktion, die in Android seit anbeginn der Zeit vorhanden ist, soviel Arbeit aufzuwenden.

Also hoffentlich sagt ihr mir jetzt, dass das überhaupt kein Problem ist und ich bisher einfach zu Blöd war, die entprechende Funktion zu finden.


----------



## Vandyk01 (7. November 2019)

Meines Erachtens gibt es diese (doch einfache Funktion) beim IPhone nicht.


----------

